# Update 34 th americas cup poll



## piclarke (Nov 19, 2001)

Interest trying to be established.


UPDATE 34 TH AMERICAS CUP POLL

Previous poll was not Multi choice and there is no facility to edit it once posted.

Sorry. 

Trying Again


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

The other had multichoice, at least when I voted.


----------



## azguy (Jul 17, 2012)

I DVR'd every race and watched them. As I stated previously, I would much prefer seeing mono-hulls race..


----------



## piclarke (Nov 19, 2001)

azguy said:


> I DVR'd every race and watched them. As I stated previously, I would much prefer seeing mono-hulls race..


Well you did not vote that.

There is a question No 9 takes care of that. Mono hulls and multihull yachts all on handicap but on a regional hemisphere basis. IE Nortern Hemisphere and Southern Hemisphere for longer more challenging races with far more boats racing for a large and first 10 placings prize list and Trophy
with countries represented as well as individual private owners.


----------



## piclarke (Nov 19, 2001)

PCP said:


> The other had multichoice, at least when I voted.


Well I tried to vote multi choice and could not and the other is no longer there to check, which means it was not because the webmasters team do not like non multi choice polls.

OC


----------



## stpabr (Dec 20, 2008)

My votes in.....


----------



## piclarke (Nov 19, 2001)

Multihull choice is available again. Thanks and thanks to voters.

Poll is still open.

Thanks again.


----------

